
Angular – bane of my SPA? - DKupfer2
https://blog.codecentric.de/en/2017/12/angular-single-page-applications/
======
Artemix
After working with each of those and being bothered by the outstandingly huge
toolchain needed, I'd recommend checking out MithrilJS, which is made for
vanilla js but have a much extended documentation for ts, webpack and much
more.

Its API is really simple and complete and the library itself is really
lightweight.

[https://mithril.js.org/](https://mithril.js.org/)

